# tube top



## vincix

Cum se poate traduce „tube top” în română? Am găsit în franceză varianta „bustier tubulaire”. „Bustiera tubulară” ar merge?

Citatul e următorul și contextul cred că e important aici:

„During my drinking decades, I lived like a pig. My room was a hazardous pile of stilettos, tube tops, wine bottles, ashtrays, and old magazines.” 

Deci nu pot să spun „bustieră tubulară” nici dacă asta ar fi o soluție în română. Poate pur și simplu „bustieră”?


----------



## irinet

Contextul îmi spune că e vorba de _capace/dopuri_.


----------



## farscape

Bustieră văd că e un termen acceptat și ca să păstrezi fluența frazei poate că e bine să nu mai faci alte precizări (tube top, tank top, etc.)

Dacă ții morțiș să respecți textul original atunci folosește bustieră fără bretele.


----------



## vincix

Mai e o problema, că ulterior apare „She folded the tube tops” și să spun „a împăturit bustierele” sună foarte prost, nu? Sau poate greșesc. Probabil (cu riscul de a părea ușor misogin) am nevoie de o perspectivă feminină.


----------



## irinet

Poate că 'le-a strâns'.


----------



## vincix

Păi le-a și strâns (ulterior), dar când e vorba de haine, nu înțeleg de ce „folded” ar însemnă altceva decât „a împături”. Dar problema este dacă sună firesc așa cum am zis sau să numesc altfel „tube tops” astea.


----------



## irinet

Cam ce e de împăturit la un _top_?
Ai putea să le zici şi _topuri_. Acum s-a încetățenit şi acest cuvânt pe care-l adoră tineretul.

_Şi-a împāturit topurile.
_
Dar, de regulă,  împăturim hainele dacă le aşezăm pe rafturi/scaun, în şifonier sau valiză. Altfel, folosim 'a strânge', 'a aduna' mai ales când sunt împrăştiate ca în contextul tău.

'Bustieră' folosesc cele care se duc la sală: _sports bra_. Dar e tot un top, dar mai strâns pe corp şi cu bretele, ce-i drept.

Deci mai e şi diferența _cu_ sau _fără bretele_.

Hai că te-am lămurit!


----------



## farscape

... folding the laundry e expresia folosită pentru împăturirea și aranjatul în sertare/dulapuri a lucrurilor uscate după spălat.

Strâns/adunat și pus la loc ar merge aici.

Cât despre jena cu bustiera , you be the judge: tube top - bluză (tricou) mai/foarte scurtă care nu acoperă buricul , fără mâneci și fără bretele. 

Chestia e că tube tops și stilettos sunt făcute în contextul dat să meargă împreună.


----------

